# Help with haunt room lighting



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2019)

Hi! I have an alien planet themed room this year which has the following:
1) outer space walls with planets, stars and nebulas
2) alien ship with alien
3) space rocks and alien flora
4) stars made from fiber optic strands punched through a canvas 
My issue is that the stars aren’t going to be enough lighting in this room - in fact they let of very little light. So I need some advice on how to light this room. I am struggling - but I always struggle with lighting. Help please.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

What about blacklight? If that's not the look your going for, what about hiding led strips in strategic places to bounce light off your props. You might consider a dimmer so the the LEDs are not too bright. 

I have an 10W LED flood that doesn't let off too much light, something like that might work as well.


----------



## brookebam (Jan 22, 2019)

The dimmer is a great idea. I struggle with having "enough" light without being too light... lighting... is not my superpower.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Smaller, less bright lights aimed at the path you want people to follow, not at their faces.With the lights aimed downwards, it keeps them from overpowering/overwhelming the small fiber optic light you have for the "Stars".
A dimmer might help, and you. may want to consider different types of lights, places like PSSL.com offer all kinds of special effects lighting, some of it pretty inexpensive too.
Things like their "Water" lights give a green, disorienting light show, and they offer little ones that can easily be hidden, and don't cost very much. I have no. idea what your budget is, or your storage capacity either, and I know all of those things need to be considered.


----------



## Torgo (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheap rotating disco lights, but inside a container so that the light is partially obscured - like a box wrapped in silver paper with various cutouts for the light to shine through vellum or parchment paper. It's very effective.

I've used this one, which I like because the extra chasing lights along the bottom edge add a lot of movement. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BBRB0KO . There are plenty of different styles available, some with remotes so you can adjust the colors.


----------

